# NEW BUILD



## stonebriar (Nov 1, 2012)

Roger Davidson of nearby Horizon Smokers has been selected to create a uniquely designed Wood Smoker for us. It will be ready before Thanksgiving. The 24" inline design will be 9 ft. in overall length - featuring a 5 ft. horizontal chamber (double racks) with a single hog door and counterweight. A spring loaded intake vent will insure openings remain in the desired position. The Vertical Cheese Chamber will be 4.5 ft. tall with four removable racks. A stainless shelf will be featured on the front of the horizontal chamber. A segregated wood storage supply will divide our favorite woods by category. It will have four thermometers.

Grandmother just put in her order yesterday evening for the Thanksgiving Smoke: Two Turkeys, Brisket, Hot Link Stuffed Pork Loin, and Ribs. My Son and I will add to her request a Fattie, Peppered Ham, Brats, Smoked Beans w/ Burnt Ends, and, of course, Smoked Cheese. This is going to be fun!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2012)

Steve, morning.......  We need pictures of that cooker...... Lots of pics....... Dave


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 1, 2012)

You will have them! Roger is allowing me to stop by during the build to take photos of the progress...


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 24, 2012)

The build is complete and the Inaugural First Thanksgiving Smoke is now behind us. Roger Davidson of Horizon Smokers, in nearby Perry, Oklahoma, took on this unique custom design, by this simple backyard Dad, and completed the project just the day before Thanksgiving. The Pit has an unusual In-line Firebox design and an internal plate w/ an upper opening near the Firebox. Way on the other end near the vertical chamber is an equal sized lower opening forcing the indirect heat and smoke to first go high and then low, finally exiting high again at the top of the vertical chamber standing 7 feet high. This flow negates the need for convection or tuning plates. The Pit is constructed from brand new 3/8 inch pipe and features large 20 inch wheels. The stainless accents make for a nice look. Following an 8 hour burn in and seasoning, it was time to smoke some meat for Grandmother's house! 

You requested lots of pics, so here they are...













Iron Will Smoker Design.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 1.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 3.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 4.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 5.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 6.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 7.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 8.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 9.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 10.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 11.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 12.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 13.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 14.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 15.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 16.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 17.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 18.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker Build - 19.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012






Wood underneath and ready for the Inaugural Smoke!













Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 1.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012






A pure stick burner - no accelerates or charcoal are ever used.













Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 3.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 4.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 6.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012






The Venison Back-strap was extremely well liked!













Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 7.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 8.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 9.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 10.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 11.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 12.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 13.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 14.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012


















Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 15.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012






Packed and ready for Grandmother's House!













Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 16.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Nov 24, 2012






Thanks for looking & Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2012)

Steve, evening.....Man-O-Man.... nice smoker..... congrats.....  food looks good too....  Dave


----------



## yoni63 (Nov 25, 2012)

Love it Steve!  At first I kept thinking I'd see pics of it being slowly moved out to a launching pad!


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you. It was good Father & Son time...


----------



## dirt guy (Nov 26, 2012)

To me, this should be the ultimate in a backyard smoker!  You will have several different heat zones to assist you in getting the best out of your meats.  The vertical should do well for keeping things warm or "finishing" things like ribs.  The vertical is far enough away from the fire box that it should make an excellent cooking chamber for your awesome cheese.  I'll bet there will be a learning curve, but you should be putting out excellent fare in no time at all. 

Remember, "ribs on top rack--poultry on the bottom"...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks and cooks great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2012)

All I can say is wow, that's one fantastic smoker, and enough food to feed an Army!!! Everything looks great. Reminds me of one of the contraptions out of the Movie Wild West with Will Smith!


----------



## sunman76 (Nov 27, 2012)

ahhhh....  very nice build, and great job on the food.


----------



## jason wilson (Nov 27, 2012)

this is one awesome smoker food looks great one great job looks great all of it.


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------



## dirt guy (Nov 29, 2012)

Where is my cheese and smoked almonds???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm still waiting!!


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 29, 2012)

That's so awesome, Great build


----------



## rickw (Dec 9, 2012)

Real nice build. Those fellas over at Horizon sure know how to build them :)


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks, Rick! Yes, they do...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2012)

Steve, morning....  Can you comment on how it was to cook on that design smoker....  Were the temps pretty even across the grates... 

Just curious as to how that design fares....  Looks like it cooks very evenly.... Dave


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 11, 2012)

Dave - Happy to comment and thanks for asking! The design is unique and features a 5.5" *upper* *opening* on a 3/8" wall separating the In-line Firebox from the large horizontal chamber. Way on the other side, there is a 5.5" *lower* *opening* on 3/8" metal separating the horizontal and vertical smoking chambers. This forces the indirect heat and smoke to begin high and end low until it finds its way through the vertical chamber's exhaust stack, thus saturating all contents. I am an advocate of RF builds, yet this In-line Firebox design eliminates the need for convection or tuning plates for me, and here is why...

This Smoker probably is not for every SMF Member. Roger (Horizon Smokers) and I knew that upon designing the build. I smoke a lot of cheese. The massive 7' tall and 24" round vertical chamber was designed to do just that. I can conduct a cold smoke in the vertical chamber and never have to worry about rising temps. If additional sticks are added to the In-line Firebox, I am still safe. If I really raise the temps in the horizontal chamber (and it appears the sky is the limit), then the vertical chamber warms my meats nicely. To be noted, I have successfully established consistent smoking temps in the vertical chamber as well. As this new Smoker and I learn one another, the interesting thing, above the contrast of the vertical and horizontal chambers, is the temp variation between the upper and lower racks in the large horizontal chamber. I estimate 20 to 30 degrees or more. So, the learning curve is ongoing. However, for this cheese guy, I wouldn't change a thing. I smoked over 50 pounds of Sharp Cheddar and Pepper Jack this weekend along w/ some tasty smoked almonds. Thanks again...













Smoked Cheese & Almonds - 1.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 11, 2012


















Smoked Cheese & Almonds - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 11, 2012


















Smoked Cheese & Almonds - 6.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 11, 2012


















Smoked Cheese & Almonds - 4.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 11, 2012


















Smoked Cheese & Almonds - 3.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 11, 2012


















Iron Will Ribs.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 11, 2012


----------



## bkleinsmid (Dec 11, 2012)

This is an outstanding looking rig.......and may I say......a great design. I think that once you get past the learning curve, that smoker will be a party waiting to happen. Good job......

Brad


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 11, 2012)

You're getting there, Pilgrim.  You're getting there.  How much cheese should I bring you to smoke for me??


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2012)

Brad, The more I ponder your smoker design, the more I want to build one with a Ferris Wheel rack in the Cook Chamber....  

Dave


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks, Brad!


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 11, 2012)

Dirt Guy - Your Smoked Cheese is already vacuum sealed and ready for your Holidays...


----------



## michael ark (Dec 14, 2012)

That's one sweet smoker . The food looked good to.


----------

